# Ik ... waarden: hoe?



## ThomasK

Ik wilde even polsen hoe jullie deze relatie zouden beschrijven (statisch, of meer dynamisch)... 

Eerder statisch: ik had gedacht aan 
- ik hecht belang aan [die] W (vind die W belangrijk, ...)
- ik hecht aan die W (? - in Vlaanderen ongebruikelijk)
- ik ben mij bewust van die W (?) > ik ben W-bewust (milieubewust, trendbewust, ...)
- ik heb oog voor die W
- ze lijken mij belangrijk.
..

Eerder dynamisch: vermoedelijk
- ik streef naar (de implementatie van ?) die W
- ik kom op voor die waarden 
- ik beoog die waarden, heb die waarden op het oog (?) 
- ik werk aan die waarden 
...

Het lijkt mij nogal formeel, of gekunsteld. Misschien zijn er omschrijvingen mogelijk. 

BTW/ tussen haakjes: vind je daarvoor een overkoepelend begrip, evt. in het Engels ? (_Attachment _?)


----------



## ThomasK

ik praat nog even verder met mezelf: 
- waarden voorstaan
- ik sta achter die waarden (en _ik ben er een voorstander van _???)
- pleiten voor 
- benadrukken


----------



## Peterdg

Thomas,

Ik zou wel iets willen zeggen maar ik heb er _begot_ geen flauw idee van wat je bedoelt. (en ik denk de anderen ook niet)


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik dacht dat het duidelijk was, maar... niet dus. Je moet het dus bekijken als een lexicale kwestie: welke woorden gebruiken we om onze relatie met waarden _[die je natuurlijk concreet zou kunnen maken: gezondheid, geluk, ..., geld]_ te beschrijven. Ik moest anderstalige studenten namelijk helpen om te spreken over de waarden waarmee ze rekening houden wanneer ze shoppen of nee, gewoon dingen kopen. Dat doen we meestal in een zinstype zoals "Ik ... [waarden]" (zie hierboven). 

 Zo kwam ik op die woorden, en dat leek mij een interessante groep. Ik wou die nog wat uitbreiden - maar dat blijkt nu niet zo evident. Daarnet vond ik er nog wat door te google op "wij * waarden"... Zoals gezegd: ik denk dat het gaat over hoe je je band met waarden beschrijft (_vasthouden aan, waarde hechten aan_), en/of hoe je die band wil aanhalen (_streven naar_, ...)...


----------



## petoe

Ik laat me leiden door, ik word gedreven door ...
Je kan ook waarden _aanhangen_.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist ! Interessante aanvulling: de passieve versie, waarbij de waarden als het ware de hoofdrol spelen... O ja, en: 'Ik laat me verleiden door...' ;-)


----------



## Peterdg

Ik let (vooral) op ...
Ik denk (vooral) aan...
Ik wil (vooral) (niet) ...
Ik vind ... belangrijk


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, en..
 - ik mik op ...
 - ik beoog ...
 - ik jaag .. *na *_(etymologisch verwant met naar, ontdek/ besef ik nu: _ik jaag naar _...)
_Plots dacht ik ook aan* 'om' *in het Nederlands, fig. gebruikt een intrigerend voorzetsel, vind ik (ik denk dat 'om' impliceert dat iets centraal staat, belangrijk is): 
 - het gaat ons om veiligheid
 - we maken ons zorgen om de veiligheid
 - ik denk om de veiligheid
 Evt. ook als conj.: 
 - wij doen alles om ... te garanderen _(wat als zinsstructuur in het Frans trouwens de enige oplossing lijkt, naast _se battre pour_)
_Ik denk dat ik nog uitdrukkingen of gewoon verba met 'om' vergeet.


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> - wij doen alles om ... te garanderen _(wat als zinsstructuur in het Frans trouwens de enige oplossing lijkt, naast _se battre pour_)
> _Ik denk dat ik nog uitdrukkingen of gewoon verba met 'om' vergeet.


Nóg ingewikkelder: Ik doe er alles aan om...


----------



## ThomasK

Juist. Wel zijn er met 'om' tientallen uitdrukkingen mogelijk (_zich inspannen, zich inzetten_, enz.) maar die conjunctie is zo 'polyvalent', niet aan bv. 'waarden' gebonden, dat die opsomming te breed zal uitlopen. Eventueel zijn verba met het voorzetsel 'om' nog interessant, maar _zich inspannen, zich inzetten_, krijgen eerder 'voor', lijkt mij. 

Ik verneem eventueel ook graag nog of nog anderen deze lijst didactisch interessant vinden. _(Ik ben er zelf nogal van overtuigd, maar misschien...)_


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Juist. Wel zijn er met 'om' tientallen uitdrukkingen mogelijk (_zich inspannen, zich inzetten_, enz.) maar die conjunctie is zo 'polyvalent', niet aan bv. 'waarden' gebonden, dat die opsomming te breed zal uitlopen. Eventueel zijn verba met het voorzetsel 'om' nog interessant, maar _zich inspannen, zich inzetten_, krijgen eerder 'voor', lijkt mij.
> 
> Ik verneem eventueel ook graag nog of nog anderen deze lijst didactisch interessant vinden. _(Ik ben er zelf nogal van overtuigd, maar misschien...)_


Ik veronderstel dat u hebt begrepen dat deze ''draad'' voor mij van belang is (of 'Ik put er veel nieuws uit, om meer dynamisch te zijn ''maar niet zeker of het correct is''.).

Deze ''thread'' lijkt mij heel nuttig omdat er aanbevolen wordt om dynamische uitdrukkingen te gebruiken in bv. cv's. Dit heeft zeker een invloed: beïnvloed zijn door W  en streven naar/ ontwikkelen/ geperfectioneerd hebben wat op een inspanning duidt.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is een heel interessante feedback, Marrish. Ik had geen wervende bedoelingen, wou niet per se aanbevelingen doen, maar ik denk wel dat het spreken over waarden - en waardenconflicten - in een leercontext wel aandacht verdient, zoals in cv's. Mijn les ging in feite over consumeren, koopgedrag, maar dat heeft toch te maken met een - eventueel impliciet - waardenkader, zoals heel wat zaken...


----------

